# Singing biography of Adoniram Judson by Richard Belcher



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2009)

Back in 2001 I had the privilege of going to meet a man whose books I had read with much delight. He is the author of the Journey Series. He takes theological themes and writes novels to teach good sound theology. Journey in Grace was my introduction to Dr. Richard Belcher. It is a novel about a young man who discovers the doctrines of grace while studying to become a minister in a Baptist setting. 

Anyways, here is the Amazon.com page for Dr. Belcher. I also believe he teaches some at RTS.

Back in 2001 I heard he would be at Edgewood Baptist Church in Anderson, Indiana so I went up to listen to him. What I got to experience was something that I had never heard of. It was a singing testimony. He intertwined hymns with a narrative of Adoniram Judson's life. It was simply marvelous and challenging. 

You can listen to his singing testimony from sermonaudo.com. I downloaded it so I could always have a copy. I know it will be a blessing to you all. 

SermonAudio.com - Beacon Baptist Church

Be Encouraged,
Randy


----------



## Ivan (Oct 15, 2009)

I know him.


----------

